# PLEASE help with 87 Stanza



## sunshine755 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a 1987 Stanza Station Wagon and all it does is turn over. It will not spark. It is getting gas but it does not spark all the time. When it does spark, it starts but will die when spark goes away, but most of the time all it does is turn over. We have replaced the plugs, rotor and cap. What do I do from here. Please help me.


----------



## pondog (Jul 23, 2006)

check for voltage at the coil. If its recieving voltage check the gound side while cranking. you can do this with a test light hooked to battery positive and touching the ground side pin on the connector, if it flashes then yay! if the spark is intermittent then i would be inclined to say it may be pick up sensor.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It could be a corroded power feed wire to the injectors. I have repaired two M10's for this problem. The connector is under the master cylinder on the driver's side firewall area. The connector was so badly corroded with green corrosion. I cut them out and spliced the wires with heat shrink connectors. 

A bad crank angle sensor [distributor] is common too. Good luck.


----------

